# Save designs as EPS or SVG?



## HulaArt (Nov 14, 2007)

I know this might be a stupid question for the pro's out there, but as a total newbie, I need help.
If use VECTOR MAGIC to convert my designs to vector, should I download them as EPS or SVG files? 
Whats the difference?
What file type will I need to send to my cutter?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I use eps but svg will also work in Corel. for your cutter...depends on the cutter and software...what does it require...that you will have to read as we can't tell from what you posted..with my Roland, the easiest way is just paste into cut studio..but for others, I dont know


----------



## mazinger (May 17, 2007)

i save them in eps .....i use more ilustrator.....


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I also always save my files as eps


----------



## OR Shirts (Nov 15, 2007)

I use .eps also.


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

".eps", has been a universal standard for a long time. I haven't really worked with ."svg" to know if there are any drawbacks, but it sounds like it is 6 of one, half a dozen of another.


----------



## OuttaPlace (Oct 11, 2007)

not that Im a pro but here is my input.

I use signblazer and a us cutter. with inkscape as my design software. for some reason if I save as svg. sign blazer doest find the files. but Eps there is no problems. 

So I say use eps. But thats me, really prob depends on what your using.


----------



## HulaArt (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Here's more info:

I downloaded INKSCAPE. I'll be cutting with a uscutters pcut w/ signblazer. (cutter is on the way but not here yet)
All my designs were done using Broderbund Printshop.

I found I can import my bitmap design files into inkscape and use the bitmap (path) trace feature. Then I can save as an EPS or SVG file. 

Is that it? Have I created a vector file ready to send to the cutter?

ALSO, I tried using VECTOR MAGIC at the Stanford Univ. website, but it simplified the details or the edges so much the font looks different and the Hawaiian islands are almost unrecognizable.

The trace feature in Inkscape works better, (good enough for now, actually) but still does not trace in as much detail as I'd like. I could live with it for now rather than spending $$$ I don't have on more software or outsourcing to someone like the vectordoctor.com.


----------



## OuttaPlace (Oct 11, 2007)

What I have found when using inscape to trace bitmap images is you need to zoom and adjust the nodes further manually. This will certainly help you get cleaner edges. takes a little time depending on the design but woth it. If Im not mistaken you would prob have to do this no mater what you use to trace your bitmap.


----------



## HulaArt (Nov 14, 2007)

OuttaPlace said:


> What I have found when using inscape to trace bitmap images is you need to zoom and adjust the nodes further manually. This will certainly help you get cleaner edges. takes a little time depending on the design but woth it. If Im not mistaken you would prob have to do this no mater what you use to trace your bitmap.


Please forgive my complete ignerts, but what is "adjust the nodes manually"?


----------



## OuttaPlace (Oct 11, 2007)

HulaArt said:


> Please forgive my complete ignerts, but what is "adjust the nodes manually"?


 

when you trace your design it gives you the outline with little boxes that you can move. Those are nodes. when you trace with inkscape it is good but not exact. Adjusting those boxes while zoomed in allows you to get a better outline of the design.


----------



## hammered (Apr 14, 2006)

I always save as both EPS and my cutting software's native format. This way its easy to jump in my cutting software or export a copy to the customer


----------



## HulaArt (Nov 14, 2007)

hammered said:


> I always save as both EPS and my cutting software's native format. This way its easy to jump in my cutting software or export a copy to the customer


Thanks! EPS seems to be the way to go. Also, if sending a design to Ace transfers or Express transfers (for instance) they accept EPS files. But that's a whole nother thread waiting to happen for me. Hopefully, I'll get all my Q's answered by them tomorrow on the phone.

I've found it's faster to re-create my designs in Inkscape than trace a bitmap and adjust nodes. That would take a LONG time with my designs.
Now my issue is, I can't seem to export or save an Inkscape file that I can view in thumbnails. There is a 'Export as bitmap' feature, but I haven't figured out how to make it work yet. Not as easy as it sounds.


----------

